# مصحف التجويد الناطق (موسوعه للعلوم القرآنية الناطقة)



## مسوقة26 (18 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جهاز القلم القارء للقرآن الكريم ..






​القلم http://www..com/showthread.php?t=17302القارئ أحدث وافضل واسهل وسلية لتعليم وقراءة القران الكريم.

هذا http://www..com/showthread.php?t=17302القلم :
يستفيد منه الاطفال والمدارس 
وكبار السن الذين لا يعرفون الكتابة والقراءة
ومدارس تحفيظ القران
وأباءنا وامهاتنا
وهديه نادره تقدمها لمن تحب 
صدقه جاريه لكبار السن ومن لايستطيع القرءه
لخادمتك / سائقك يحمل القران بعدة لغات
افضل هدية للوالدين والأبناء



فكرة http://www..com/showthread.php?t=17302القلم http://www..com/showthread.php?t=17302القارئ :-
امكانية استماع التلاوة بمجرد لمس او تمرير http://www..com/showthread.php?t=17302القلم لاي اية او سورة
امكانية التكرار لاي اية او سورة وامكانية اختيار القارئ
الاستماع عن طريق السماعه الخارجية او سماعات الاذن المرفقه معه
ترجمة صوتية لمعاني القران http://www..com/showthread.php?t=17302الكريم بلغات مختلفة
امكانية استخدام http://www..com/showthread.php?t=17302القلم http://www..com/showthread.php?t=17302القارئ لتحميل الملفات الصوتية وذاكره لحفظ البيانات







محتويات صندوق http://www..com/showthread.php?t=17302القلم http://www..com/showthread.php?t=17302القارئ :-
1- مصحف التجويد الناطق (موسوعه للعلوم http://www..com/showthread.php?t=17302القرآنية الناطقة)
يحتوي على :-
* التطبيقات 
* سبب النزول 
* القراءات 
* احكام التجويد 
* شرح المفردات
* التفسير
* الوظائف الصوتية 
* حديث مناسب 
* المقارنة الصوتية 
* التحفيظ والتكرار
* الترجمات الصوتية
* إختيار القراء
2- القاموووس الناطق


3- القاعدة النورانية وتحتوي على :-
* حصن المسلم ( من اذكار الكتاب والسنة )
* الرقية الشرعية 
* أدعية والأذكار من القرآن الكريم
* أدعية والأذكار من السنة النبوية 
* فهرس بأسماء السور 
* اسماء الله الحسنى 
* أناشيد اسلامية


4- صحيح البخاري بالصوت


5- http://www..com/showthread.php?t=17302القلم http://www..com/showthread.php?t=17302القارئ يحتوي على :-
مفتاح التشغيل والإطفاء ومفتاح mp3
مفتاح لتغيير صوت القارئ
مفتاح اللغة
مفتاح التبديل القرآن والترجمة 
مفتاح التبديل القرآن والترجمة ومفتاح التكرار
مفتاح لإرتفاع الصوت وعالية السرعة
مفتاح لتخفيض الصوت وبطيئة السرعه
مفتاح التكرار
السماعة الخارجية
إعادة للوضع السابق 
مدخل USB
مدخل السماعات الأذنية
مدخل الذاكرة 
الإستشعار


6- سماعات أذن
7- شاحن 
8- وصلة


أصوات القرآن :-
بأمكانك اختيار قارئك المفضل من القراء :-
السديس والشريم
عبد الباسط ( مرتل )
العجمي
الغامدي
المعيقلي
العفاسي
هاني الرفاعي
محمد جبريل
الحذيفي 
المنشاوي
الحصري
محمد ايوب
عبدالله بصفر
الشاطري
ابراهيم الأحضر
زكي داغستاني 
عبدالله عواد الجهني 
قاري بركت الله سليم 
صالح البدير
عبد الرشيد صوفي
الشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوي مع الأطفال 
الشيخ محمود خليل الحصري مع الأطفال



الترجمة :-
*الأنجليزية
* الأوردية
* الفرنسية
* التركية
* الفارسية 
* الكردية
* الروسية
* الأوزبكية
* اليوغورية
*الصينية 
* الماليزية 
* الأسبانية
* الألمانية
* مليالم
* الدرية 
* البشتو
* قازاقستانية
* قرغستانية
* التايلندية 
* التاميل
* البنغالية 
* الصومالية 
* المهاراتية​

يوجد الان ثلاثة موديلات

الاول_القلم القاري المطور 4قيقا
* مصحف التجويد
*حصن المسلم من اذكار الكتاب والسنة
*الادعيةمن القران الكريم والسنة النبوية
*اسماء الله الحسنى
*القاعدة النورانية
*الاربعون النووية
*الرقية الشرعية
*تفسير السعدي
*10قراء من اشهر المقرئين
بالامكان اضافة من ترغب من القراء على ذاكرة خارجية







السعر 400ريال

الثاني موسوعة العلوم القرآنية الناطقة - القلم القارئ
*اسباب النزول للامام السيوطي
*ادراج الاحاديث المتصلة بالايات
*ممارسة قاعدة من قواعد التجويد في كل صفحة
*شرح قواعد التجويد بالعربية
*شرح غريب القران الكريم
*تفسير الجلالين
*امكانية الاستماع الى جميع قراءات الاية الواحدة
*متوفر 6 قراء






السعر الحجم الصغير
350 ريال

الثالث القلم القارىء 2 قيقا

* حصن المسلم ( من اذكار الكتاب والسنة )
* الرقية الشرعية 
* أدعية والأذكار من القرآن الكريم
* أدعية والأذكار من السنة النبوية 
* فهرس بأسماء السور 
* اسماء الله الحسنى 
*تفسير الجلالين
* أناشيد اسلامية
*القاعدة النورانية
*متوفر ب 4 قراء








<TABLE width=350><TBODY><TR><TD class=td1 width=20>

</TD><TD class=td2 unselectable="on"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>






​


السعر 300 ريال فقط

للطلب والاستفسار
المتفاائل 
ج 0546446493


----------



## zeezo (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: مصحف التجويد الناطق (موسوعه للعلوم القرآنية الناطقة)*

مشكوريييييييييين كثيييير


----------



## zeezo (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: مصحف التجويد الناطق (موسوعه للعلوم القرآنية الناطقة)*

أرجو توضيح كيفية اضافة أصوات للمقرئين الآخرين


----------

